# [OT]programmi per il disegno 3D

## rota

ciao a tutti ...oggi o voglia di provvare un po di programmi per il disegno 3D 

io connosco sotto windows ...molti programmi (quelli freeware....) simili a blender....

solo che poi connosco anche un programma chiamato amaya ....bene sotto linux esiste sto programma ????? 

e a pagamento ocme quello winzozz????

comunque o aperto sto topic per parlare un po di 3D in generale esperienzze ecc.....

cheprogramma preferite ...e sopratutto gentoo cosa offre ....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cerberos86

sotto winzozz avevo dato un'occhiata a Maya e usato un po' Lightwave 3d (mashes x ut2003  :Laughing:  ).

Sotto linux non ho ancora provato niente...anche se penso Blender sia il migliore (dovrebbe esserci anche una buona comunity per il supporto!)

----------

## rota

be anche a me piace blendere se parliamo di cose come creare un tavolino una macchina ...infatti ce un sito sovve fanno vedere molti modelli creati con blendere...solo che sono solo ogetti come macchine ......a me servve qualcosa di diverso per crearre visi vestiti ......ecc e poi per provvare quaocsa di nuovo o sempre usato blender...anche se non e che riesca a crearre niente di buono  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> solo che poi connosco anche un programma chiamato amaya ....bene sotto linux esiste sto programma ????? 
> 
> e a pagamento ocme quello winzozz????

 

Sotto linux esiste eccome ed e' a pagamento come per windows (ma esiste anche per lui?). Di open source c'e' blender. Qua trovi una lista di programmi per il 3d per linux

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Scusate, una precisazione ... "AMAYA" è un editor OS.

Il prog per l amodellazione 3D è MAYA ... e è nato su e per le piattaforme *nix ... poi adattato (con poco successo) per *zozz.

Cmq è a pagamento ... molto a pagamento

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Scusate, una precisazione ... "AMAYA" è un editor OS.

 

The W3C Web-Browser

----------

## gaffiere

non state confondendo amaya con ayam?

http://ayam.sourceforge.net/

see ya

----------

## rota

dagli screensot non e che e sia tuttasta cosa... sot parlando di ayama

----------

## akiross

Bah guarda Maya suppongo sia (lo era l'ultima volta che ho controllato) l'editor 3d per eccellenza e suppongo il piu' usato assieme a 3D Studio Max. Lightwave e' per win non credo ci sia per linux.

Ovviamente Blender e' strepitoso, non solo perche' e' veloce e funziona bene ma soprattutto perche' libero ed open source, e poi c'e' il game engine...

In ogni caso per Linux conosco anche PovRay modeler che esporta modelli per PovRay che se non erro e' un raytracer. Li avevo visti parecchio tempo fa, ma poi ho scoperto blender...

Qualche giorno fa avevo trovato un elenco di questi programmi, ne avevo visti alcuni (che non ricordo mi spiace) ma i migliori rimanevano blender e povray modeler che pero' non ho mai usato.

Comunque non sbatterti troppo (dal mio punto di vista), secondo me vai sul sicuro con blender, impara quello e preparati ad esserne soddisfatto

Ciauz

----------

## SilverXXX

Per quanto se ne dica, blender (nonstante si open source, gratis etc...) non è al livello di maya; certo c'è di mezzo il costicino della licenza, e per linux non fanno la versione free, quegli ST...ZI!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## akiross

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto se ne dica, blender (nonstante si open source, gratis etc...) non è al livello di maya; certo c'è di mezzo il costicino della licenza, e per linux non fanno la versione free, quegli ST...ZI!!!

 

Bhe, non credo che siano in molti a dire che blender e' meglio di maya, io lo preferisco perche' cerco di adottare soluzioni free software, e comunque per le mie esigenze basta e avanza (come per le esigenze del 90% degli utenti), anche perche' basta vedere qualche grafico CAPACE cosa sa fare con blender. Io rimano stupefatto a vedere cose simili a queste

http://www.silentthunder.de/pics/throne1152x864.jpg

Queste dal contest pegeout  :Very Happy:  BBelle

http://www.zoo-logique.org/3D.Blender/galeries_automatiques/galeries/wip/speedtiti/121_Peugeot9009-01s.jpg

http://alourdelle.free.fr/data_forum/RZ-01.jpg

E questa

http://www.blender3d.org/cms/uploads/pics/bulldog_dof.jpg

E molte altre belle che ho visto ma non ho trovato da linkare

A questo punto, escludendo le capacita' del grafico, sicuramente si puo' dire che blender e' quantomeno veloce (io con 3DStudio su questo stesso hardware ci metto una vita a renderizzare, con blender e' velocissimo), ma c'e' da sbattersi un po' di piu' se si vuole qualche effetto carino, usare trucchetti eccetera anziche' cose pronte e gia' fatte.

Sicuramente Maya ha alle spalle un team di sviluppo di una certa rilevanza, ha molti anni di esperienza sulle spalle e molti clienti, quindi non ci sono dubbi che a livello di qualita' la produzione di maya sia migliore (qualitativamente significa qualita' dei rendering, filtri-aa, rendering delle luci ecc ecc)

In ogni caso blender rimane un ottimo prodotto. Credo sia un po' pretenzioso voler usare maya a tutti i costi quando blender basta e avanza. IMHO, anche per questo sono migrato da max a blender (non solo perche' sono passato a linux)

Ciauz

----------

## SilverXXX

Sono pienamente d'accordo che maya non serva quasi mai, è letteralmente potenza sprecata (come andare a fare la spesi con una ferrari o la viper gts-r), però rimane il fatto che maya è meglio di blender. Sono il primo a dire che va bene per molte cose (e ci giochicchio pure io in blender), ma in maya si fanno alcuni numeri spaventosi. Devo cmq dire che apprezzo molto come sta andando avanti, anche l'integrazione con yafray mi sembra ottima, dato che è molto meglio del motore di rendering di blender (anche se un pelo più lento). Ovvio che poi alla fin fine, dipende MOLTO dalle capacità del grafico, e dai programmi che è abituato a usare (io ho imparato ad usare quasi decentemente maya sotto win, e con blender non riesco a fare quasi niente)

----------

## Kind_of_blue

credo sia un problema di consuetudine ...

conosco molte persone a cui blender non basta quasi mai ... e sono hanno comprato Maya e Una Silicon per farcelo girare ...

Queste sono su maya da tutta la vita ... e anche per fare la cosa piu stupida usano quello ... perche ci mettono meno.

è un probl. di consuetudine

----------

## akiross

Bhe si certo, ma e' anche vero che maya essendo usato da molti e' ricco in ogni campo: dai plugin per creazione/import/export dei personaggi di Quake3 ai plugin per effetti cinematografici. In blender si possono fare tutte queste cose (e magari qualcuno le ha gia fatte), il problema e' che devi sbatterti molto di piu'.

Si comunque apprezzo moltissimo il lavoro che fanno i developer di blender, ogni relase c'e' qualche cosetta in piu' e bugfixes a palate. Quello che vorrei davvero e' una interfaccia Python stabile documentata e (quasi) definitiva.

Io non e' che sia aggiornatissimo quindi magari e' uscita una mega guida definitiva per la programmazione python + blender, pero' mi sembrava che questo campo importantissimo fosse un po' limitato.

Ciauz

----------

## SilverXXX

Da quel che so io è ancora un pò indietro per quello; un mio amico che lo usa parecchio, aveva cercato degli script vari (tra cui l'esportazione in formato directx e opengl) e non c'era molto. Però so qualcosa di make human (un mio amico ne ha fatto un programma stand alone per la tesi), e se non sbaglio usa il python (ma non vorrei dire una cazzaa). Cmq, non credo ci sia una guida e un sito centralizzato in proposito, ma cose del genere sono secondo me una delle mancanza dell'open source: al livello dell'msdn di m$ non c'è niente che regga il confronto.

----------

## akiross

Anche se siamo un po' OT

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> cose del genere sono secondo me una delle mancanza dell'open source: al livello dell'msdn di m$ non c'è niente che regga il confronto.

 

Bhe a parte il fatto che m$dn non mi sembra (sembrava, quando la usavo) una bella documentazione anzi lascia molto a desiderare.

Il software libero ha di buono che tutti scrivono documentazioni, piu' o meno bene. Le documentazioni ci sono, e' che a volte e' dura trovarle visto che sono disperse nella rete. Ricorda comunque che wiki faq e how-to nascono tutti da qui. Mai visto un how-to/wiki finche' ero utente windoze. Le faq esistono per tutto e nel mondo dell'open source non mancano di sicuro, anzi  forse dovrebbero fare meno faq e piu' proof-of-concept.

My2Cents

Ciauz!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

[flame]

vi pregoooo ...

Il modello documentale di Msdn è una delle cose piu vecchie e inefficenti che ci siano!

Sono 5 anni che MS si fa fare consulenze su "Ingegneria della conoscenza" ... "document-share management" e "dynamic technicalities" per arrivare a un sistema decente ... che prenda un pò da Rational, un pò da Sun/oracle ... tutto per simulare (credo) una struttura alla wiki.

[/flame]

la ragione principale per l'affermazione del mondo OS che ci sarà [e spero ci sarà] ... sarà proprio per il contributo tecnico/documentale che comunità di persone come questa di gentoo sono in grado di dare ... e che non può essere simulato/riprodotto artificialmente in nessun modo.

Se a un prog OS manca la documentazione ... bisogna aspettare che la community di utilizzatori raggiunga la massa critica per produrre qualcosa di degno ... come per gentoo.

----------

## SilverXXX

Non elogiavo l'msdn come struttura, ma solo perchè è un sito centralizzato con praticamente tutto il materiale di cui uno sviluppatore ha bisogno (o quasi) per programmare sotto windows. Una cosa centralizzata di questo tipo on esiste nel mondo OS. Certo, l'msdn non è il massimo della chiarezza da consultare, ma non si può certo dire che manchi il materiale.

----------

## !equilibrium

come alternativa a blender, su Linux c'è:

Wings3D - www.wings3d.com

come modellatore 3D è anche + potente e versatile di blender, usa Yafray come raytracer di default; l'interfaccia grafica è semplicissima e velocissima da apprendere (è un clone dei famosi software di modellazione 3D Nendo e Mirai, per chi li ha usati, sa cosa intendo); l'unica pecca è che non ci sono script che facilitino la modellazione sullo stile di blender/maya, per cui è tutta pura modellazione 3D, nessuna facilitazione.

(è in portage)

come alternativa a Maya per linux dai costi abbordabili c'è:

Real Soft - www.realsoft.com

potente ed efficiente come Maya, costa molto meno di Maya, l'unica pecca è la sua interfaccia grafica un po difficile da apprendere perchè macchinosa

Softimage|XSI EXP - www.softimage.com

migliore in tutto e per tutto a Maya, ma soprattutto ha una versione free per linux perfettamente funzionante al 100% con pochissime limitazioni (molte meno di quelle della versione free di Maya che comunque è solo per windows)

----

rota: tu dici che Blender non ha nulla per la creazione di vestiti/corpi e cose cosi, invece ti sbagli, c'è un intero progetto interamento dedicato alla creazione di modelli umani per blender ---> http://www.dedalo-3d.com/

----------

## 102376

ciao esiste un programma di modellazione 3d tipo 3ds max o maya???

----------

## CarloJekko

c'è maya 6.0 ma non è open source

e poi c'è k3d che ha funzionalità di base...

----------

## Castoro

Maya è nato per Linux

----------

## 102376

io c'è l ho per linux ma non l ho pagato è personal learing edition

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Castoro wrote:*   

> Maya è nato per Linux

 

Diciamo che è stato un parto plurigemellare  :Laughing: 

----------

## 102376

scusate per windows windows!!!!!

scusate l abitudine

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho mergiato il post di zocram con quello di rota perche' parlano della stessa cosa.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *zocram wrote:*   

> scusate per windows windows!!!!!
> 
> scusate l abitudine

 

non ho capito ti serve 1 soft 3d per win, oltre a maya per linux ... e ke te ne fai?

----------

## 102376

questo è il sito per scaricare maya ma non esiste per linux

magari ha un altro nome

http://www.alias.com/eng/products-services/maya/maya_ple/get_maya_ple.shtml

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Esiste

```
*  media-gfx/maya

      Latest version available: 5.0.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 93,442 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alias.com/eng/products-services/maya/index.shtml

      Description: Alias Wavefront's Maya. Commercial modeling and animation package.

      License:     maya-5.0 mayadoc-5.0
```

solo che devi comprarlo. La 6.0 e' mascherata

----------

## 102376

scusate la confusione!!! io ho scaricato maya per windows !!! ma siccome uso più spesso linux mi serve un software simile per linux!!!! o maya per linux!!!!

ma se io do emerge maya poi funziona ????o devo pagare ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma se io do emerge maya poi funziona ????o devo pagare ???

 

Devi avere il cd per fare l'installazione con emerge. Quel ebuild e' solo per facilitare l'installazione non te lo scarica

----------

## Peach

per usare maya sotto linux (vado a memoria visto che l'ho fatto un anno fa) basterebbe dare l'emerge e poi la questione è solo per attivare la licenza, penso che la versione nel portage sia quella super a pagamento.

c'è solo da dire che maya è fantastico, enorme, ma fantastico, impossibile da imparare tutto ma se vi serve qualche cosa di specifico maya lo farà  :Razz: 

per quanto riguarda blender devo confermare che la comunità che ci sta dietro, col fatto che è os, è molto vasta e penso -nn l'ho mai usato- che si possono arrivare a fare delle cose piacevolissime senza problemi almeno così è stata la mia impressione dopo aver sentito i ragazzi di makehuman parlare al Linux World Expo dell'anno scorso...

----------

## 102376

ma allora come mai per windows c'è una licenza gratuita come quella che ho installato??? maya personal learning edition!!!!!

ma ci sarà anche per linux!!!!! ma il fatto che sul sito puoi solo scaricare quella per windows 2000/xp e mac osx

----------

## dappiu

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma ci sarà anche per linux!!!!! ma il fatto che sul sito puoi solo scaricare quella per windows 2000/xp e mac osx

 

Leggi bene, sul link che hai postato trovi anche scritto questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (Not available for IRIX or LINUX)
> 
> 

 

Non ti resta che fartene una ragione  :Wink: 

----------

## 102376

praticamente se ho capito bene la versione personal esiste solo per windows ma non per linux!!!! giusto??

----------

## dappiu

Giusto.

----------

## 102376

ma che schifo!!!! un software nato per linux come ha citato non so chi non fanno la personal per linux!!!

va bbhe installero blender

----------

## !equilibrium

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma che schifo!!!! un software nato per linux come ha citato non so chi non fanno la personal per linux!!!
> 
> va bbhe installero blender

 

se fai un check all'inizio di questo thread (che è stato unificato con il tuo) trovi un mio post in cui elenco il software per il 3D e il Raytracing per Linux. L'unica versione free di un prodotto commerciale è quella di Softimage|XSI (che è attualmente il software leader per il 3D, di gran lunga superiore a MAYA che oramai sta scomparendo dalla scena 3D). La versione free di Softimage gira su Win, Linux, IRIX, MACosX e ha poche restrizioni rispetto alla versione completa.

se invece vuoi restare totalmente sul mondo opensource, oltre a quelli che ho già citato, di recente è diventato disponibile:

- Equinox 3D - http://www.equinox3d.com è ancora in forte development e trovi l'ebuild su bugzilla (anche se sinceramente, credo che farà la fine di Moonlight3D)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma che schifo!!!! un software nato per linux come ha citato non so chi non fanno la personal per linux!!!
> 
> va bbhe installero blender

 

ti correggo, MAYA non è mai nato per Linux, ma per IRIX

il porting su altre piattaforme è stato un qualcosa in piu' e devi solo ringraziare per questo, e non incazzarti  :Wink: 

altrimenti ti toccava comprarti una SGI per poter fare 3D

----------

